# Office Guardian keeps wanting access



## Modesty (Jan 6, 2010)

I have Windows Vista and recently purchased a Clickfree Backup system.
Now, everytime I open my computer I get a message from Office Guardian V2 / UAC Proxy.ex wanting access. Any ideas how I can stop this happening? Please Help !!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Did this happen as soon as you installed the program? Did you get it from here:

http://www.clickfree.com/

Lets check to see if malware is on the system first:

Download *TFC by OldTimer* to your desktop

 Please double-click *TFC.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
It *will close all programs* when run, so make sure you have *saved all your work* before you begin.
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. Depending on how often you clean temp files, execution time should be anywhere from a few seconds to a minute or two. *Let it run uninterrupted to completion*. 
Once it's finished it should *reboot your machine*. If it does not, please *manually reboot the machine* yourself to ensure a complete clean.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen.
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._
_Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._

Click *Close* to exit the program.

================

Download GMER from *Here*. Note the file's name and save it to your root folder, such as C:\.

Disconnect from the Internet and close all running programs.
Temporarily disable any real-time active protection so your security program drivers will not conflict with this file.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled.
Double-click on *the downloaded file* to start the program. (If running Vista, right click on it and select "Run as an Administrator")
Allow the driver to load if asked.
You may be prompted to scan immediately if it detects rootkit activity.
If you are prompted to scan your system click "*No*", save the log and post back the results.
If not prompted, click the "*Rootkit/Malware*" tab.
On the right-side, all items to be scanned should be checked by default _except_ for "Show All". Leave that box *unchecked*.
Select all drives that are connected to your system to be scanned.
Click the *Scan* button to begin. _(Please be patient as it can take some time to complete)_
When the scan is finished, click *Save* to save the scan results to your Desktop.
Save the file as *Results.log* and copy/paste the contents in your next reply.
Exit the program and re-enable all active protection when done.

===============

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

=============

Please include the *MBAM log, SAS log, RootRepeal.txt and a fresh HijackThis log *in your next reply

Regards

eddie


----------

